
Show HN: I built custom bundles into DarwinMail to replace Google Inbox - DarwinMailApp
https://www.darwinmail.app/index.php?source=HN_Custom_Bundles
======
DarwinMailApp
Hello HN,

Today is a great day!

I have built custom bundles into DarwinMail in a bid to replace the void left
behind by Google Inbox. As you may know already, Google Inbox shut down last
March and I have personally been hurting since!

Thus, let me introduce to you, CUSTOM BUNDLES! [1]

Now you can bundle any email in your Inbox. From a specific sender, from a
trip away, a work party and so on.

Check out the custom bundles now!

Have a wonderful day,

Joey - Creator of DarwinMail

[1] [https://www.darwinmail.app](https://www.darwinmail.app)

~~~
graylien
This looks great, is Bundles kindof like how the iPhone groups notifications?
Can Darwin do this automatically?

~~~
DarwinMailApp
Thank you so much for your kind words :)

DarwinMail's bundles work just our iPhone's group notifications.

You can group emails via its label and use that to bundle them in your Inbox.
This will be done automatically. The only step you must take is simply turn on
the bundle via our 'Manage Labels' modal.

This allows you to fully customize bundles based on any criteria such as
sender, title contains words, has attachments and so on :)

Please let me know if you have any other questions :)

------
codegladiator
Why only gmail, why not imap ?

~~~
DarwinMailApp
Thanks for your question.

IMAP is certainly on the todo list :) [1]

For the moment, I am focusing on Gmail in order to develop the features users
want and fix the bugs that inevitably arise. Then I will move onto IMAP.

I want to increase the likelihood of a smooth transition to other emails
providers. I am both fixing bugs and implementing new features every day so we
are getting closer and closer to IMAP every week :)

[1] [https://trello.com/c/vU2C4VLf/159-more-
clients](https://trello.com/c/vU2C4VLf/159-more-clients)

